# Why do I need static-dev?

## WvR

I have a laptop running Gentoo. This particular laptop has been running Gentoo for 3 years and I update everything on a regular basis.

Recently, static-dev is one of the package which is supposed to be installed when I issue 

```
emerge -auvDN @world
```

:

```
[ebuild  N     ] sys-fs/static-dev-0.1::gentoo  0 KiB
```

static-dev causes the update to fail. So, I do 

```
 equery depends -D static-dev
```

  and reported is 

```
virtual/dev-manager-0
```

. Checking the package list for update, there is indeed:

```
[ebuild  N     ] virtual/dev-manager-0::gentoo  0 KiB
```

Checking for dev-manager: 

```
equery depends D dev-manager-0
```

 reports nothing. In other words, dev-manager is required by one of the new packages to be installed. However, the update fails for static-dev:

```

 * We have detected that you currently use udev or devfs or devtmpfs

 * and this ebuild cannot install to the same mount-point.

 * ERROR: sys-fs/static-dev-0.1::gentoo failed (pretend phase):

 *   Cannot install on udev/devfs tmpfs.

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line 133:  Called pkg_pretend

 *   static-dev-0.1.ebuild, line  39:  Called abort

 *   static-dev-0.1.ebuild, line  23:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      die "Cannot install on udev/devfs tmpfs."

```

Nice! static-dev causes the update to fail, and I have no idea why I would need static-dev in the first place. Any pointers would be greatly appreciated.

Please note that I also use a Gentoo workstation, and this machine updated recently without any issues.

```

vincent ~ # emerge --info '=sys-fs/static-dev-0.1::gentoo'

Portage 2.2.28 (python 3.4.3-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome/systemd, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.22-r4, 4.1.12-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.1.12-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i3-2370M_CPU_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     3894788 total,    744148 free

KiB Swap:    4095996 total,   3075720 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Wed, 15 Jun 2016 12:00:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p42-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p42-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r3::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.10-r1::gentoo, 3.4.3-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.3.1-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.19.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.22-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/"

LANG="ja_JP.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli colord cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gstreamer gtk hddtemp iconv introspection ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify libsecret lm_sensors mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3support qt4 readline sdl seccomp session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg systemd tcpd theora tiff tracker truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="avx mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="synaptics evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="ja jp en" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

```

vincent ~ # emerge -pqv '=sys-fs/static-dev-0.1::gentoo'

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/makedev-3.23.1  USE="-build (-selinux)" 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/static-dev-0.1 

```

----------

## Syl20

You can add -t (--tree) to your emerge @world command, to know which package pulls sys-fs/static-dev.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

WvR,

I expect you have things masked so that portage calculates that sys-fs/static-dev is your best option.

virtual/dev-manager/dev-manager-0.ebuild says,

```
RDEPEND="|| (

                virtual/udev

                sys-apps/busybox[mdev]

                sys-fs/devfsd

                sys-fs/static-dev

                sys-freebsd/freebsd-sbin

        )"
```

Most users will want  virtual/udev here, which says

```
RDEPEND="

        !systemd? ( || ( >=sys-fs/eudev-2.1.1 >=sys-fs/udev-217 ) )

        systemd? ( >=sys-apps/systemd-217:0 )"

```

----------

## WvR

I did not know about the '-t' '--tree' option. Thank you. However, it does not really help. I get the following:

```

[nomerge       ] virtual/dev-manager-0::gentoo 

[ebuild  N     ]  sys-fs/static-dev-0.1::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]   sys-apps/makedev-3.23.1::gentoo  USE="-build (-selinux)" 0 KiB

```

Both static-lib and makedev are marked as 'N' (New), dev-manager is not installed, and no other packages seem to require dev-manager. And the following is even stranger:

```

vincent ~ # emerge -auvDNt dev-manager

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[nomerge       ] virtual/shadow-0::gentoo 

[nomerge       ]  sys-apps/shadow-4.1.5.1-r1::gentoo  USE="acl cracklib nls pam xattr -audit (-selinux) -skey" 

[nomerge       ]   sys-auth/pambase-20150213::gentoo  USE="cracklib gnome-keyring nullok sha512 systemd (-consolekit) -debug -minimal -mktemp -pam_krb5 -pam_ssh -passwdqc -securetty (-selinux)" 

[ebuild     U  ]    gnome-base/gnome-keyring-3.18.3-r1::gentoo [3.18.3::gentoo] USE="caps filecaps pam ssh-agent -debug (-selinux) {-test}" 1,177 KiB

[nomerge       ] gnome-base/gnome-light-3.18.0:2.0::gentoo  USE="cups gnome-shell" 

[nomerge       ]  gnome-base/nautilus-3.18.5::gentoo  USE="exif gnome introspection previewer tracker (-packagekit) (-selinux) -sendto {-test} -xmp" 

[nomerge       ]   gnome-extra/sushi-3.18.0::gentoo  USE="-office" 

[nomerge       ]    dev-libs/gjs-1.44.0::gentoo  USE="cairo gtk -examples {-test}" 

[ebuild     U  ]     x11-libs/gtk+-3.18.9:3::gentoo [3.18.7:3::gentoo] USE="X colord cups introspection (-aqua) -broadway -cloudprint -debug -examples {-test} -vim-syntax -wayland -xinerama" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 16,408 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/dev-manager-0::gentoo  0 KiB

[nomerge       ] net-ftp/gftp-2.0.19-r2::gentoo  USE="gtk ssl" 

[nomerge       ]  x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.30:2::gentoo [2.24.29:2::gentoo] USE="cups introspection (-aqua) -debug -examples {-test} -vim-syntax -xinerama" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 

[nomerge       ]   net-print/cups-2.1.3-r1::gentoo [2.0.3::gentoo] USE="X acl dbus pam ssl systemd threads usb -debug -java -kerberos -lprng-compat -python (-selinux) -static-libs -xinetd -zeroconf" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" LINGUAS="ja -ca -cs -de -es -fr -it -ru" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

[nomerge       ]    x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.1.1::gentoo  USE="perl -doc" 

[nomerge       ]     dev-perl/File-MimeInfo-0.270.0::gentoo  USE="{-test}" 

[nomerge       ]      dev-perl/File-DesktopEntry-0.40.0-r1::gentoo  USE="{-test}" 

[nomerge       ]       virtual/perl-File-Spec-3.480.100-r1::gentoo 

[nomerge       ]        dev-lang/perl-5.20.2:0/5.20::gentoo  USE="berkdb gdbm -debug -doc -ithreads" 

[ebuild     U  ]         app-admin/perl-cleaner-2.20::gentoo [2.19::gentoo] 7 KiB

[ebuild     U  ]  x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.30:2::gentoo [2.24.29:2::gentoo] USE="cups introspection (-aqua) -debug -examples {-test} -vim-syntax -xinerama" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 12,501 KiB

[ebuild     U  ]   net-print/cups-2.1.3-r1::gentoo [2.0.3::gentoo] USE="X acl dbus pam ssl systemd threads usb -debug -java -kerberos -lprng-compat -python (-selinux) -static-libs -xinetd -zeroconf" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" LINGUAS="ja -ca -cs -de -es -fr -it -ru" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 8,626 KiB

[nomerge       ] gnome-base/gnome-light-3.18.0:2.0::gentoo  USE="cups gnome-shell" 

[nomerge       ]  gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.18.2:2::gentoo  USE="bluetooth colord cups gnome-online-accounts i18n networkmanager -debug -kerberos -v4l -wayland" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 

[nomerge       ]   x11-libs/colord-gtk-0.1.26:0/1::gentoo  USE="introspection -doc -vala" 

[nomerge       ]    x11-misc/colord-1.2.12:0/2::gentoo  USE="gusb introspection policykit systemd udev -argyllcms -examples -extra-print-profiles -scanner -vala" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ]     dev-libs/libgusb-0.2.9::gentoo [0.2.8::gentoo] USE="introspection -static-libs -vala" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 285 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/harfbuzz-1.2.7:0/0.9.18::gentoo [1.1.3:0/0.9.18::gentoo] USE="cairo glib graphite icu introspection truetype -fontconfig -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 1,314 KiB

[ebuild     U  ]  x11-libs/cairo-1.14.6::gentoo [1.14.2::gentoo] USE="X glib opengl svg xcb (-aqua) -debug (-directfb) (-gles2) -static-libs -valgrind -xlib-xcb" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 35,196 KiB

[nomerge       ] media-libs/raptor-2.0.9:2::gentoo  USE="curl unicode -debug -json -static-libs" 

[ebuild     U  ]  dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.29::gentoo [1.1.28-r5::gentoo] USE="crypt -debug -examples -python -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 3,349 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-arch/tar-1.28-r1::gentoo [1.27.1-r2::gentoo] USE="acl nls xattr -minimal (-selinux) -static" 2,631 KiB

[nomerge       ] gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.18.3::gentoo  USE="bluetooth networkmanager nls (-openrc-force)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4 -python3_3 (-python3_5)" 

[nomerge       ]  dev-libs/gjs-1.44.0::gentoo  USE="cairo gtk -examples {-test}" 

[nomerge       ]   x11-libs/cairo-1.14.6::gentoo [1.14.2::gentoo] USE="X glib opengl svg xcb (-aqua) -debug (-directfb) (-gles2) -static-libs -valgrind -xlib-xcb" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ]    sys-libs/binutils-libs-2.25.1-r2:0/2.25.1::gentoo  USE="nls zlib -64-bit-bfd -multitarget -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 23,616 KiB

[ebuild     U  ]     sys-devel/gettext-0.19.7::gentoo [0.19.4::gentoo] USE="acl cxx ncurses nls openmp -cvs -doc -emacs -git -java -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 3,451 KiB

[ebuild     U  ]      dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.4:2::gentoo [2.9.3:2::gentoo] USE="ipv6 python readline -debug -examples -icu -lzma -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 -python3_3 (-python3_5)" 5,249 KiB

[nomerge       ] dev-lang/python-3.4.3-r1:3.4::gentoo  USE="gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline sqlite ssl threads xml -build -examples -hardened -tk -wininst" 

[ebuild     U  ]  app-eselect/eselect-python-20140125-r1::gentoo [20111108::gentoo] 71 KiB

[nomerge       ] sci-mathematics/octave-4.0.2-r1:0/4.0.2::gentoo  USE="X fftw glpk gnuplot gui hdf5 imagemagick java opengl postscript qhull qrupdate readline sparse zlib -curl -doc -jit -static-libs" 

[nomerge       ]  virtual/jre-1.8.0-r1:1.8::gentoo 

[nomerge       ]   virtual/jdk-1.8.0-r3:1.8::gentoo 

[nomerge       ]    dev-java/icedtea-bin-3.0.1:8::gentoo  USE="alsa cups gtk pulseaudio webstart -cjk -doc -examples -headless-awt -nsplugin (-selinux) -source" 

[ebuild     U  ]     dev-libs/nss-3.23::gentoo [3.22.2::gentoo] USE="cacert nss-pem -utils" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 7,321 KiB

[nomerge       ] app-text/acroread-9.5.5-r3::gentoo  USE="ldap -html -nsplugin" LINGUAS="ja -ko -zh_CN -zh_TW" 

[nomerge       ]  x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.30:2::gentoo [2.24.29:2::gentoo] USE="cups introspection (-aqua) -debug -examples {-test} -vim-syntax -xinerama" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ]   dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.25::gentoo [1.24::gentoo] 658 KiB

[nomerge       ] net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.10.9:4/37::gentoo  USE="(X) egl geoloc gnome-keyring gstreamer introspection jit opengl spell webgl (-aqua) -coverage -doc -gles2 -nsplugin {-test} -wayland" 

[ebuild     U  ]  media-libs/freetype-2.6.3-r1:2::gentoo [2.5.5:2::gentoo] USE="X adobe-cff bindist bzip2 png -debug -doc -fontforge -harfbuzz -infinality -static-libs -utils (-auto-hinter%)" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] virtual/package-manager-0::gentoo 

[nomerge       ]  sys-apps/portage-2.2.28::gentoo  USE="(ipc) xattr -build -doc -epydoc (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-ru" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 (-pypy) -python3_3 (-python3_5)" 

[ebuild     U  ]   app-misc/pax-utils-1.1.6::gentoo [1.0.3::gentoo] USE="seccomp%* -caps -debug% -python" 633 KiB

[nomerge       ] gnome-base/gnome-light-3.18.0:2.0::gentoo  USE="cups gnome-shell" 

[nomerge       ]  x11-themes/gnome-themes-standard-3.18.0::gentoo  USE="gtk" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[nomerge       ]   x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.30:2::gentoo [2.24.29:2::gentoo] USE="cups introspection (-aqua) -debug -examples {-test} -vim-syntax -xinerama" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 

[nomerge       ]    sys-devel/autoconf-2.69:2.5::gentoo  USE="-emacs" 

[ebuild     U  ]     sys-devel/m4-1.4.17::gentoo [1.4.16::gentoo] USE="-examples" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] app-office/libreoffice-5.0.5.2::gentoo  USE="bluetooth branding cups dbus eds gnome gstreamer gtk (-aqua) (-coinmp) -collada -debug (-firebird) -gltf (-gtk3) -java -jemalloc -kde (-libressl) -mysql -odk -postgres (-telepathy) {-test} -vlc" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="-nlpsolver -scripting-beanshell -scripting-javascript -wiki-publisher" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python3_4 (-python3_5)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 (-python3_5)" 

[nomerge       ]  gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.18.5:0/54::gentoo  USE="berkdb gnome-online-accounts gtk introspection ipv6 ldap vala weather -api-doc-extras -kerberos {-test}" 

[nomerge       ]   dev-libs/libgdata-0.17.4-r1:0/22::gentoo  USE="crypt gnome-online-accounts introspection -debug -static-libs {-test} -vala" 

[nomerge       ]    net-libs/gnome-online-accounts-3.18.4:0/1::gentoo  USE="gnome introspection -debug -kerberos" 

[nomerge       ]     app-crypt/libsecret-0.18.4::gentoo  USE="crypt introspection -debug {-test} -vala" 

[nomerge       ]      gnome-base/gnome-keyring-3.18.3-r1::gentoo [3.18.3::gentoo] USE="caps filecaps pam ssh-agent -debug (-selinux) {-test}" 

[nomerge       ]       app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.28::gentoo  USE="bzip2 ldap nls readline usb -doc -mta (-selinux) -smartcard -static -tools" 

[ebuild     U  ]        dev-libs/libksba-1.3.4::gentoo [1.3.3::gentoo] USE="-static-libs" 605 KiB

[nomerge       ] net-ftp/gftp-2.0.19-r2::gentoo  USE="gtk ssl" 

[nomerge       ]  dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2h::gentoo  USE="asm bindist tls-heartbeat zlib -gmp -kerberos -rfc3779 -sctp -static-libs {-test} -vanilla" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="(sse2)" 

[nomerge       ]   app-misc/ca-certificates-20151214.3.21::gentoo  USE="cacert" 

[ebuild     U  ]    sys-apps/debianutils-4.7::gentoo [4.4::gentoo] USE="-static" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/file-5.25::gentoo [5.22::gentoo] USE="zlib -python -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 (-pypy) -python3_3" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] sys-apps/shadow-4.1.5.1-r1::gentoo  USE="acl cracklib nls pam xattr -audit (-selinux) -skey" 

[ebuild     U  ]  sys-libs/cracklib-2.9.6::gentoo [2.9.1-r1::gentoo] USE="nls zlib -python -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.10.9:4/37::gentoo  USE="(X) egl geoloc gnome-keyring gstreamer introspection jit opengl spell webgl (-aqua) -coverage -doc -gles2 -nsplugin {-test} -wayland" 

[ebuild     U  ]  media-libs/libpng-1.6.21:0/16::gentoo [1.6.19:0/16::gentoo] USE="apng (-neon) -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r7::gentoo [1.0.6-r6::gentoo] USE="-static -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] sci-libs/vtk-6.1.0-r1::gentoo  USE="X qt4 theora -R -all-modules (-aqua) -boost -cg -doc (-examples) -ffmpeg -gdal -imaging -java -json -kaapi -mpi -mysql -odbc -offscreen -postgres -python -rendering -smp -tbb -tcl {-test} -tk -views -web -xdmf2" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" VIDEO_CARDS="-nvidia" 

[ebuild     U  ]  dev-libs/expat-2.1.1-r1::gentoo [2.1.0-r5::gentoo] USE="unicode -examples -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

```

If I want to install dev-manager, static-dev is __not__ in the list!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

WvR,

```
[ebuild  N     ] virtual/dev-manager-0::gentoo 
```

That package should already be installed.

Your profile is 

```
default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome/systemd
```

This sets USE=systemd but you still have 

```
sys-apps/openrc:          0.19.1::gentoo
```

installed.

Thats OK as long as you are using systemd.

Did you do the switch from openrc to systemd and reboot?

----------

## WvR

NeddySeagoon,

I moved to systemd a long time ago, and I have followed all the steps in the manual. My kernel is also configured for systemd. To be honest, I don't know why openrc is still being pulled in but I have always assumed that there must be a good reason for it. I have rebooted my laptop numerous times with systemd.

As far as dev-manager is concerned, it was installed but I removed it to see if it was the culprit for static-dev. but it was not.

My profile is:

```

vincent ~ # eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/amd64/13.0

  [2]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/selinux

  [3]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop

  [4]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome

  [5]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome/systemd *

  [6]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde

  [7]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde/systemd

  [8]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma

  [9]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma/systemd

  [10]  default/linux/amd64/13.0/developer

  [11]  default/linux/amd64/13.0/no-multilib

  [12]  default/linux/amd64/13.0/systemd

  [13]  default/linux/amd64/13.0/x32

  [14]  hardened/linux/amd64

  [15]  hardened/linux/amd64/selinux

  [16]  hardened/linux/amd64/no-multilib

  [17]  hardened/linux/amd64/no-multilib/selinux

  [18]  hardened/linux/amd64/x32

  [19]  hardened/linux/musl/amd64

  [20]  hardened/linux/musl/amd64/x32

  [21]  default/linux/uclibc/amd64

  [22]  hardened/linux/uclibc/amd64

```

My USE-flags are:

```

vincent ~ # vi /etc/portage/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="bindist -consolekit hddtemp lm_sensors mmx sse sse2 systemd theora"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

LINGUAS="ja jp en"

INPUT_DEVICES="synaptics evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PORTAGE_NICENESS=15

CPU_FLAGS_X86="avx mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/"

```

In short: my system is fully systemd, and has been for a long time (I don't really remember, but at least a year); my kernel is set for systemd; I make my kernels with 'genkernel-next', with a manual check of the kernel settings for things like systemd, audio, video, network card, etc.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

WvR,

What do you have in /etc/portage/package.mask ?

----------

## WvR

My /etc/portage/packages.mask is rather simple:

```

vincent ~ # vi /etc/portage/package.mask 

#=net-fs/samba-3.6.25

```

I have never changed any settings regarding /dev . In that respect, my system is completely "out of the box".

----------

## sebB

Like NeddySeagoon said, virtual/dev-manager should be installed.

Haven't you remove it by mistake?

What appen if your run emerge -1 virtual/dev-manager then emerge -auvDN @world

----------

## WvR

I have run 

```
 emerge -1 virtual/dev-manager
```

 but it does NOT solve the conflict with static-dev. Is there a good way to find out why static-dev is scheduled for merge? Can I use equery or some other tool to see which packages might be triggering static-dev?

----------

## sebB

According to your post, emerge -auvDNt dev-manager don't install static-dev

Launch the update

```
emerge -auvDNt dev-manager
```

Then

```
emerge --deselect virtual/dev-manager
```

Then run

```
emerge -auDNv @world
```

And see if portage want to install static-dev again

----------

## WvR

I ran

```

emerge -uvDNt dev-manager

```

(26 packages updated). Then

```

vincent ~ # emerge --deselect virtual/dev-manager

>>> Removing virtual/dev-manager from "world" favorites file...

```

and finally

```

vincent ~ # emerge -auDNv @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[...]

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libdaemon-0.14-r2::gentoo  USE="-doc -examples -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20160331::gentoo [20151207::gentoo] USE="-savedconfig" 35,115 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-fs/static-dev-0.1::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.88-r9::gentoo [2.88-r7::gentoo] USE="(-ibm) (-selinux) -static" 0 KiB

[...]

Total: 61 packages (54 upgrades, 5 new, 1 in new slot, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 109,010 KiB

WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

sys-apps/systemd:0

  (sys-apps/systemd-230-r2:0/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    <sys-apps/systemd-230 required by (x11-base/xorg-server-1.17.4:0/1.17.4::gentoo, installed)

    ^                 ^^^

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] no

```

Tadah! Yes, static-dev is still in the list. There must be some other package which triggers static-dev.

Could the systemd conflict be the source of problem with static-dev?

----------

## sebB

```
(sys-apps/systemd-230-r2:0/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    <sys-apps/systemd-230 required by (x11-base/xorg-server-1.17.4:0/1.17.4::gentoo, installed)
```

Seems you are you mixing stable and unstable.

Can you post your package.keywords, package.use, your world file and the entire output of emerge -uDNvp @world

----------

## Hu

Since you do not want to install sys-fs/static-dev, you could mask it so that Portage is forced to choose some other solution or, if no solution is available, abort with an error explaining why it is picking sys-fs/static-dev.

----------

## WvR

Sorry for the delay. I have been busy.

The problem seems to be more or less solved, but I don't fully understand why.

- Problem with USE-settings and/or ACCEPT_KEYWORDS settings (mixing stable and unstable)

I use various softwares for numerical analysis, things like Octave, Numpy, Sympy, Scipy, OpenCascade, FreeCAD, etc. Since I like the newest versions, I have most of these packages as "unstable" and the required settings in my /etc/portage/package.use and /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords are numerous. However, I moved the files /etc/portage/package.use and /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords, and even then "static-dev" was still on the list of packages to emerge

- masking of static-dev

I masked static-dev in /etc/portage/package.mask and updated the system. Now, static-dev is no longer required. There was a massage about makedev and busybox. I updated the system and it seems to be OK.

----------

## Hu

If setting the mask was sufficient to solve it, that would suggest that there were multiple packages that could satisfy some dependency, that Portage preferred static-dev over the other packages, and that when static-dev was blocked by the mask, then Portage switched to some other package to satisfy the dependency.

----------

## Tony0945

 *WvR wrote:*   

> Sorry for the delay. I have been busy.
> 
> The problem seems to be more or less solved, but I don't fully understand why.
> 
> ...
> ...

 I think you didn't do the env-update, so you changed the file and portage didn't know it, until you sync'd again and portage updated its enviornment. Usually, you can also update your environment by logging out and in or closing an xterm and opening another. Of course, you can also execute the proper command, which I'm ashamed to say, I can never remember so I resort to a Windowsism (rebooting).

----------

